# Surge Pricing for the Super Bowl



## Graham Hacia (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a new driver in San Francisco and I was wondering if anyone has an idea as to what the surge pricing will be during and around the time of the Super Bowl?? I know this is hard to predict but has anyone worked previous events that were similar in magnitude to the Super Bowl (ie Dreamforce, America's Cup etc) and what their surge pricing was? Just trying to anticipate the kind of money I'll be making 

Thanks for your help!
G.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

You will get a couple trips. Tons of traffic, and 1 star ratings for being too expensive.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I would leave town and put your place (if you have one) up for AirBNB to make money. Even a big concert is not worth it, much less the Super Bowl due to traffic gridlock. You will spend tons of time stuck in traffic instead of making $.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The whole uber / air bnb 
Reminds me of the movie tangerine ( new version )


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The whole uber / air bnb
> Reminds me of the movie tangerine ( new version )


I once took two guys to an air bnb in SF. We couldn't find it at first because it has moved to a new location. It was an RV parked on the street. Genius!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Transportador said:


> I once took two guys to an air bnb in SF. We couldn't find it at first because it has moved to a new location. It was an RV parked on the street. Genius!


Watch the movie 
It's the funniest yet real movie I've seen about our bussiness


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Only going to surge once the game is over and it will be a short surge. You might get one ride out of it


----------

